# Finished Fursuit (update) and Questions!



## xxscenesterfur (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried to find my old thread but I'm not finding it... I'm kind of internet retarded sometimes.

Sorry.  =(

Well anyways... I posted pics of my suit in progress a while ago, and I haven't been on here in a really long time (health issues at first, then got distracted...being diabetic sucks!  Haha!).

Well yeahh.  I finally finished it!

Everyone said the head was too big, but I think it turned out great.

Also in these pics one eye is farther out than the other, because I didn't realize that they weren't even.

It's fixed now though.  

Here she is... this is my FIRST FURSUIT so please be nice!!    




















...Also, I was wonder a few things.

I am obviously DYING to wear it.  

But I don't know where to wear it, besides conventions and outdoor parks.

I want to go into places like the mall, but mall security are a-holes and there are probably no-mask rules at places like that.

Where is a good place to walk around and show it off?

Where are BAD places so I don't get in trouble?

I'm kind of nervous cuz I know everyone's gonna think I'm a freak, dressed up like a giant animal... but I love weirding people out at the same time.  XD

Anyways thanks!  Comments appreciated.  ^_^


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 27, 2009)

Best rule for where to go is call ahead.  Rules vary from place to place, and laws vary from state to state.  I know some malls allow it, and some don't.  I've seen people suiting all kinds of places.  I used to suit on campus when I was in college.  Just check with whoever's in charge and get permission before you go and you should be golden.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

holy hell hun.   Big Big wolf whistle.

That is one hot suit.  Very nice job.  I only hope when I have one done, it will be as nice.  Kudos.  Big big kudos.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 28, 2009)

conventions and  parks are good.. bowling is   awesome for fursuiters... stuff like that... looks real  good


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 28, 2009)

I still stand by what I said originally. The head is still really big.

On a whole though it is beautiful. You did a good job. I like the colors and I like how it does not have excessive bagginess. If you are looking for chances to wear it I would suggest finding a place to volunteer at in costume.

Zeke and I do some volunteering when the local Farmers Market asks us to be there in costume, and a place known as the UAC has been talking about wanting us to come down there to do stuff with them. So...work out some connections.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

Its so adorable.
I think why people think the head is big is because the ears are really huge.
XD but over all its really adorable, and the color pattern is awesome.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Feb 7, 2009)

Wonderfully done, very expressive ^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 7, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## WesternDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Feb 9, 2009)

Awww, she looks perfect! Much better than my first fursuit.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 9, 2009)

Head is a little big , but overall VERY nice. Looks better than my 1st. I couldn't even make mine. Had to just buy one.
   Keep up the good work. Be very proud of yourself. I can fix anything on a car , but I couldn't make a dam head! You beat me on that. Very nice.


----------

